# Private / hidden numbers



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

Do you pick up the phone if you get called by someone who has their number hidden / on private?

I personally never do so, out of principle. (Also I have to pick up the phone less)


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

We used to do a lot of prank calls back in the day so I ignore them. Either it's someone trying to sell me something, a prank caller, or the cops.


----------



## DarklyJoyful (Sep 27, 2013)

I answer and if I don't immediately get a response to my "Hello" I hang up.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I sometimes do, in case it's an employer or something. If I actually had a job I'd have no reason to though <.< a lot of the time I don't answer them though... *sweatdrop*


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

My mom's cell number is blocked, so I answer them sometimes just in case. Most of the time I don't though; if it's important enough, they can leave a message.


----------



## Lorena Coliban (Mar 25, 2012)

No way!! It doesn't happen that often, fortunately, to receive calls from private numers (usually, i'm sure those would be a wrong call). I dont even really answer to unkown numbers, so let aside to private numbers!


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I always answer. Who knows who could be? If I don't want the call I simply hang up.


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

I mostly ignore them. I am terribly spammed by a phone lately. There is always some kind of lady who wants to invite me to a grand selling of pillows or cooking utensils. And I wish I was kidding right now. :frustrating:


----------



## gracElizabeth (Mar 26, 2013)

No fuckin telemarketers and huge ship horns blowing in my ear is not my cup o tea


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I never answer them. I hate answering the phone because it often rings when I'm busy or simply don't feel social. Lately I've gotten a lot of calls from people who seem to think I have an outstanding loan. And a college I went to for a year called me and asked me to go to a reunion. I actually complained to the college for that one, I do NOT want to be on their list.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

I almost always answer phone calls, save for solicitors. I'm not bothered by prank calls, and if it's a wrong number it's better to remove all doubt.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

I vote "Sometimes".


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

I remember a time where there was no caller-ID at all. As a result, I am not that averse to private callers. I don't like talking on the phone, though. I prefer to be left alone.


----------



## lazydaisy (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm weird. I hate calling people, and I hate talking on the phone with people (unless it's my mom). If a friend were to call me, I'd ignore it. If a random number were to call me, I'd definitely answer and I can't tell you why.


----------

